# [Rumor] Goldberg out for undisclosed amount of time due to rehab.



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

> In what is perhaps the most ironic twist of fates in UFC history, it has been rumored that UFC commentator Mike Goldberg — yes, that would be Mike Goldberg, not Joe Rogan, the weed-loving, LSD enthusiast with a DMT molecule tattooed on his arm who can often be seen shouting at you in a coke rage alongside Goldberg — has apparently taken a leave of absence from the UFC to enter rehab for a pill addiction. So sayeth TerezOwens:
> 
> The UFC refused to comment, but our sources are telling us the reason behind Goldberg’s no show is he’s stuck in Rehab for a pill addiction. Our source tells us Goldberg has an addiction to adderall.
> 
> ...








Source


Addiction to adderall? Didd't know adderall had the much of an effect on people for it to actually become a problem.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Wish Goldie the best.

In the mean time please sign the Voice, him and Rogan must commentate an event together.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)




----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Adderall is amphetamine for anyone who wants to know. It's basically a light version of meth.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

'Speaking a bit of Portuguese there.'

'Uh that's Japanese. You should know that, your wife is Japanese.'

'That is correct.'

WTF GOLDIE?!?


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Adderall is amphetamine for anyone who wants to know. It's basically a light version of meth.


I mean i know plenty of people that have been taking it since elementary school... and they always came off as normal people. Never once have they been like "HEY MAN I GOT DAT ADDERALL LETS GET ****** UP!!!".. Just 100% normal.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> Addiction to adderall? Didd't know adderall had the much of an effect on people for it to actually become a problem.


As mentioned Adderall is an amphetamine and a very powerful drug. Prescription pills are on the rise and a major problem.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Seems like he would have been a little more focused.....

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Jesus, how often and many does he have to pop those things to become addicted like this?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

BOOM said:


> As mentioned Adderall is an amphetamine and a very powerful drug. Prescription pills are on the rise and a major problem.


This. My brother went to the doctor about panic attacks (weed has no effects eh?) and they just loaded him up with prescript pills. I told him straight up not to take them cause that's like taking meth to get off cigs.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Amphetamine is a valid drug for treating ADHD and lots of other diseases. It works and because of that it has side effects. Generally speaking if there are no side effects, there are no effects. Some of these side effects can be seen as pleasant by some people so they abuse it. There's nothing wrong with the drug but with the people abusing it.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Kids abuse them all the time. You go to any college in the country and you will find a mass amount of kids who use them to study. Kids sell them. Kids snort them. They are slung around big time during finals. 

I agree that there isn't much wrong with the drug if not abused. That said, the more you use them daily the less they will work. The more you will seem to need. Abusing them isn't always on purpose. They can be terribly addicting. 

Caffeine is a fairly safe drug, but you can abuse it. Too much of it isn't very good for you. You go a year with having a couple cups of coffee each day and you will feel awkward on a morning where you don't.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

I think I may be slightly addicted to caffeine. I just can't stop ******* drinking coke at the moment. That taste is so addictive.

brb pouring myself a glass of ice cold coke.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

For someone who gets hammered every weekend and basically doesn't know what a vegetable is, I'm very concious when it comes to medicine. If I have a cough, I'll never take pills or a cough bottle cause all that shit lowers your immune system and makes your body reliant on it to recover. The same goes for mental based pills like those ones. One you become dependant on something, you have to adjust and change to come off of it and that's when addiction sets in.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm the same, if I'm ever ill, I never take any pills, unless I have got an absolutely terrible head ache.

About your brother having panic attacks. I had a panic attack once and literally thought I was going to drop dead from a fatal heart attack. Scary as hell.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Remember when Chael said Bones had a big secret that he was going to expose and most people said they'd rather Chael kept it to himself? How is this any different? I feel bad for Mike if this is the truth, we don't need to know this stuff. If it isn't the truth then I feel bad aswell because this thread is slanderous towards him.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Rauno said:


> Jesus, how often and many does he have to pop those things to become addicted like this?


Surprisingly few. I've seen straight A students start to crack under the pressure and try it. First a little, then more and more, until they can't focus on anything without them. It can happen in a matter of months.

The only difference between a pharmacist and a drug dealer is a pharmacist pays taxes and went to school for 8+ years.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

GrappleRetarded said:


> I'm the same, if I'm ever ill, I never take any pills, unless I have got an absolutely terrible head ache.
> 
> About your brother having panic attacks. I had a panic attack once and literally thought I was going to drop dead from a fatal heart attack. Scary as hell.


I try to avoid them with headaches, but if it's THAT bad you'd shoot up some heroine to get rid of it haha.

Yeah he even lost his job cause he can't work in public places. All of it's cause of weed aswell. Dude was smoking heavy for about 14 years since he was 9 and that shit eventually gets to you. About 10 minutes ago I watched a Dave Chapelle video where he "broke free from the illuminati". I'm thinking "You mean the video where he shows that he's half pschzo by now?".



St.Paul Guy said:


> Surprisingly few. I've seen straight A students start to crack under the pressure and try it. First a little, then more and more, until they can't focus on anything without them. It can happen in a matter of months.
> 
> The only difference between a pharmacist and a drug dealer is a pharmacist pays taxes and went to school for 8+ years.


In Ireland, there is a ridiculous suicide rate for people around exams. You're almost lucky you get the pills handed to you because people are that weak minded, they'll actually top themselves over it. Ridiculous, I was getting drunk the night before my exams and had a legit risk of failing, while these people would struggle to get under a B and were swinging from the barn ceiling. Makes you wonder how fragile people are.

And El Bresk, it's actually good when shit like this comes up. Say for example someone on this thread was thinking about taking them, balls to the wall thinking they were tick tacs. Maybe the discussion will stick in their minds and they will remember it, and the reason the discussion came up is because a bunch of guys who like Mike Goldberg were discussing the shit he was suffering from.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

I used to take speed (amphetamines) all the time when I was younger, all my mates did when we were out raving.

For most it's ok, but a few get dependent on the stuff and find it hard to get off.

I've never heard of anybody being addicted to the legal pills though. He must have been popping them like they were going out of fashion.

Probs got them off Rogan anyways


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Regardless, IMO. The effects of adderall are easy to find, I seriously question the judgement of anybody taking pills that they aren't fully aware of.

If it's untrue then it's bad publicity for him and if it's true then it was a bad friend that leaked it (and still bad publicity).


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

El Bresko said:


> Regardless, IMO. The effects of adderall are easy to find, I seriously question the judgement of anybody taking pills that they aren't fully aware of.
> 
> If it's untrue then it's bad publicity for him and if it's true then it was a bad friend that leaked it (and still bad publicity).


You'd think being a pothead who talks about "theories" and shit would have bad publicity too, but Joe's doing alright :thumb02: He's not really an actor or anything and doesn't really have 'stock'. As long as he gets his shit in order, I imagine his job'll be safe.

The majority of prescription pill users don't have a scooby what's in them, so yeah, that;s the world we live in...


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Amphetamine is a valid drug for treating ADHD and lots of other diseases. It works and because of that it has side effects. Generally speaking if there are no side effects, there are no effects. Some of these side effects can be seen as pleasant by some people so they abuse it. *There's nothing wrong with the drug but with the people abusing it.*


I couldn't disagree more, there is absolutely something wrong with the drug itself. Adderall (or a light meth as you put it) was banned many years ago in Canada and presently it's classified as a class 1 substance, putting it right up there with cocaine and heroin. Basically it's poison like all the rest, people just can't differentiate between what some thug on the street is selling and what the "nice" drug dealer (pharma) on wall street is selling the public legally in certain countries.

The problem is knowledge or lack there of. There is no difference other than one dealer having a license to ruin people's lives.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> You'd think being a pothead who talks about "theories" and shit would have bad publicity too, but Joe's doing alright :thumb02: He's not really an actor or anything and doesn't really have 'stock'. As long as he gets his shit in order, I imagine his job'll be safe.
> 
> The majority of prescription pill users don't have a scooby what's in them, so yeah, that;s the world we live in...


The difference there is Joe is an activist of non addictive substances. He chooses to associate his name with these things, some random guy just came out of left field and told us that Mike is an adderall addict, if Mike had said it then it would be different.

Addiction is a horrible thing and if Mike is suffering from it then I wish him all the best but I seriously question the motive of the starter of this rumour, they obviously didn't have Mike's best interests in mind.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

El Bresko said:


> The difference there is Joe is an activist of non addictive substances. He chooses to associate his name with these things, some random guy just came out of left field and told us that Mike is an adderall addict, if Mike had said it then it would be different.
> 
> Addiction is a horrible thing and if Mike is suffering from it then I wish him all the best but I seriously question the motive of the starter of this rumour, they obviously didn't have Mike's best interests in mind.


Maybe he's a mate of Mike's and Mike doesn't mind? He might just be facing up to his demons, although I share the skepticism. 

And weed IS addictive. The only people who say it isn't addictive are people who smoke weed on a regular basis. "I can give up at any time", somehow this phrase isn't tarred with the same brush as it is when uttered by an alchoholic.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Maybe he's a mate of Mike's and Mike doesn't mind? He might just be facing up to his demons, although I share the skepticism.
> 
> And weed IS addictive. The only people who say it isn't addictive are people who smoke weed on a regular basis. "I can give up at any time", somehow this phrase isn't tarred with the same brush as it is when uttered by an alchoholic.



Weed is fun to do, that is why people do it. There are very few negatives. I smoke it because I enjoy it, but when I go overseas I do not have any problems not smoking it, I have no withdrawals and i've smoked every day for about 4 years. Alcohol is much worse in every single way.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

El Bresko said:


> Weed is fun to do, that is why people do it. There are very few negatives. I smoke it because I enjoy it, but when I go overseas I do not have any problems not smoking it, I have no withdrawals and i've smoked every day for about 4 years. Alcohol is much worse in every single way.


I write cartoons and have one for the person first pitching the idea of alchohol on Dragon's Den. Shit like "It make's your coordination go, you're eyes turn blurry, you no longer make your own decisions, you lose all control over your legs and the next day you're entire body feels like death....good idea right?".

Long term use is bad, as I said about my brother earlier in the thread. But yeah I'm more of an advocate of fun. It's when people say shit like "Weed gets rid of red cells which benifits the prevention of cancer" and ridiculous bullshit like that.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> And weed IS addictive. The only people who say it isn't addictive are people who smoke weed on a regular basis. "I can give up at any time", somehow this phrase isn't tarred with the same brush as it is when uttered by an alchoholic.


Probably because alcohol kills far more people than weed and is much more physiologically debilitating when abused (such as destroying your liver or getting alcohol poisoning or drunk driving).

Weed can absolutely be mentally addictive, but so can cheeseburgers and classical musical cds. It's chemical addiction is slim to nil. By the way I don't smoke weed on a regular basis but do occasionally when others offer, much like most of my friends, so there's goes your ridiculous generalization.

More on topic, I found the original article a little ignorant by the fact that it finds 'irony' in the fact that Joe wasn't the one with the drug addiction problem. Joe is a very balanced person and I would be totally shocked to find out he was being adversely affected by substance abuse. The problem is of course the errant perception that all drugs are equal and illegal drugs are worse. 'Ironically' enough, for some people taking one drug can lead you to being more aware of not taking another, more harmful ones, as might be the case with Joe and hallucinogens.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Iuanes said:


> Probably because alcohol kills far more people than weed and is much more physiologically debilitating when abused (such as destroying your liver or getting alcohol poisoning or drunk driving).
> 
> Weed can absolutely be mentally addictive, but so can cheeseburgers and classical musical cds. It's chemical addiction is slim to nil. By the way I don't smoke weed on a regular basis but do occasionally when others offer, much like most of my friends, so there's goes your ridiculous generalization.
> 
> More on topic, I found the original article a little ignorant by the fact that it finds 'irony' in the fact that Joe wasn't the one with the drug addiction problem. Joe is a very balanced person and I would be totally shocked to find out he was being adversely affected by substance abuse. The problem is of course the errant perception that all drugs are equal and illegal drugs are worse. 'Ironically' enough, for some people taking one drug can lead you to being more aware of not taking another, more harmful ones, as might be the case with Joe and hallucinogens.


I was more using a turn of phrase than compairing it to alchohol.

Ridiculous generalization? Man I couldn't be further from a top hat wearing monacle dropping daily mail reader who think's the roughians today outta be shot. I still smoke weed occasionally myself and was a pretty big smoker like 2 years ago. I'm not 'judging' anyone mate.

Did I or anyone else in here say Joe has a substance abuse 'problem'?


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

I remember watching him on OTR with Michael Lansberg a month or so ago and thinking 'damn this guy looks like shit'. 

Not saying it's direct cause and effect, but I'm not surprised of the news.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I wasn't a big fan of that stuff when I took it, but I've been tempted to pick up a prescription for college.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

BJ Penn the prodidy! the prodidgy! the progiy! the prodigy.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I was more using a turn of phrase than compairing it to alchohol.
> 
> Ridiculous generalization? Man I couldn't be further from a top hat wearing monacle dropping daily mail reader who think's the roughians today outta be shot. I still smoke weed occasionally myself and was a pretty big smoker like 2 years ago. I'm not 'judging' anyone mate.


uhhh, so why say it?



ClydebankBlitz said:


> Did I or anyone else in here say Joe has a substance abuse 'problem'?


Like I said, the original article, not people here


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Iuanes said:


> uhhh, so why say it?
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, the original article, not people here


Why say what? I didn't ridiculously generalize or judge anyone in anything I've said. Quotes...

The original article is about Mike, not Joe, is it not?


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> *And weed IS addictive. The only people who say it isn't addictive are people who smoke weed on a regular basis. "I can give up at any time"*,


Actually there's 2 generalizations in there. One about people who say weed isn't addictive and what about people who smoke regularly. I don't really care, just yeah....

This is the opening of the article and techincally is about the most ironic twist of fate in the ufc. It takes up a large portion of the article. Is it ok to talk about?



> *In what is perhaps the most ironic twist of fates in UFC history, it has been rumored that UFC commentator Mike Goldberg — yes, that would be Mike Goldberg, not Joe Rogan, the weed-loving, LSD enthusiast with a DMT molecule tattooed on his arm who can often be seen shouting at you in a coke rage alongside Goldberg*


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Weed is proven to not be chemically (i.e. physically) addictive but like anything that makes a human feel good it can become addictive from a habit forming perspective.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

rabakill said:


> Weed is proven to not be chemically (i.e. physically) addictive but like anything that makes a human feel good it can become addictive from a habit forming perspective.


Which is by far the more difficult addiction. 

I don't smoke weed. I don't think it's addictive it's exactly what above says. People like it therefore the don't stop. That's like saying McDonald's is addicting.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Rogan has dropped hints before that Goldie has a bit of an addictive personality, so when I heard this it makes sense. An example is on his podcast he talks about how pre-show Goldie downs like 4-6 redbulls in 30 minutes or so to keep him 'on top of his game' or something like that.

I hope he gets better.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Iuanes said:


> Actually there's 2 generalizations in there. One about people who say weed isn't addictive and what about people who smoke regularly. I don't really care, just yeah....
> 
> This is the opening of the article and techincally is about the most ironic twist of fate in the ufc. It takes up a large portion of the article. Is it ok to talk about?


I'm sorry, I didn't know the hyperbole police were around. The *MAJORITY* of people who say weed isn't addictive are regular weed smokers.

And what is the other generalization?

And it is ironic. Joe Rogan has a show about drugs basically, and his broadcast partner is addicted to drugs.

rabakill, most "tests" people find out about are very biased. In unrelated and related studies, there is proof that anything that effects your mental state, wether it be ups, downs or relaxing, can be very addictive. Mental addiction is the majority of addiction. Habbit is much stronger than addiction because it's the desire which makes people cave in, not the cravings themself.

And I'm just saying this shit from experience. I was never addicted, but mainly cause I'm not stupid enough to let myself fall to an addiction, but the older people get the more the "potheads" who were complete 24/7 baked try and try to give up smoking, but it never sticks and they always end up back at it. The reason more people think weed is good for you is because more people post that shit on the internet/ Is there anyone that cares enough to look up that it's bad for you? Most people want clarification that what they're doing is justified, when really they should just blaze up a blunt, stick on some Cypress not give two shits.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Most people want clarification that what they're doing is justified, when really they should just blaze up a blunt, stick on some Cypress not give two shits.


This is ignorant biased garbage, it really is. There are millions of successful people that smoke weed all the time, not every stoner is a waste of space despite your obviously ridiculous and uneducated bias.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

BOOM said:


> I couldn't disagree more, there is absolutely something wrong with the drug itself. Adderall (or a light meth as you put it) was banned many years ago in Canada and presently it's classified as a class 1 substance, putting it right up there with cocaine and heroin. Basically it's poison like all the rest, people just can't differentiate between what some thug on the street is selling and what the "nice" drug dealer (pharma) on wall street is selling the public legally in certain countries.
> 
> The problem is knowledge or lack there of. There is no difference other than one dealer having a license to ruin people's lives.


The dose makes a poison. And there is a very big difference. For one the stuff you get at the pharmacy is pure and is reasonably dosed. No residue of other substances that might have more adverse effects. 

Secondly, heroine and cocaine were used in medicine not very long ago and they're very effective. The reason why they're now blacklisted is because people were/are abusing them. Plus there are safer substances nowadays that are still dangerous but obviously there's a risk/reward situation here. By the way, marijuana is on the very same list in a lot of countries(not in Canada as far as I know). 

The problem is knowledge and that's what your pharmacist is supposed to be there for. Sadly in most countries the pharmacist has become just another salesman. That's why I hear "I don't want chemistry, I want something natural." every day. When I tell them that morphine and cocaine is just as natural as tobacco, chocolate, caffeine and alcohol they usually won't believe me.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Lmao... Adderall... really???

I have a few friends who were on Adderall since middle school cause of their ADHD and even their not addicted to it. They actually prefer not taking it if they didnt act so freaking hyper without it.

One of my friends actually gave me a whole bottle when i asked him about giving me a few to see what its like. And quiet honestly i didnt feel anything... maybe a slight caffein type feeling but thats about it. I still actually have the pills in a drawer 5 years later... and thats after giving a bunch away to a lady friend who wanted to take them to "Help with her HW" (Yea im sure). 

So this is quiet funny to me and i like to think its not true haha.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

SideWays222 said:


> Lmao... Adderall... really???
> 
> I have a few friends who were on Adderall since middle school cause of their ADHD and even their not addicted to it. They actually prefer not taking it if they didnt act so freaking hyper without it.
> 
> ...


Riveting personal story fellow, do you have any more to share with us?


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

Im a pharmacy major, and I'll just be blunt about it. Adderall isn't exactly "easy" to get hooked on like most opiates, benzos and amphetamines are. I suspect Goldie was probably taking double or triple the dosage recommendation on his bottle for an extended period of time. Definitely an odd situation. I wouldn't be surprised at all if Adderall in this case was much like how the NFL covers up its drug abusers. It's likely to me he got hooked on something else and the UFC is simply giving him his privacy on this one.


----------



## gigogreco (Nov 10, 2010)

i have add and take a rather small dose. I just dont like their pharmaceutical shit.

to use the alphabet as an analogy. Without taking the meds, i might get to b,c or d, with them i am much more likely to finish it. I can quite clearly state, that i will never be addicted to these pills, they make my day a bit easier, but it is not something i am remotely close to being addicted to. I do remember the first pill and i wss high as a kite.! Trained, cleaned my appartment, did the dishes and the laundry. I could see why someone would want that feeling, all day everyday, but i like my days to be more calm, 

If weed cant cause physical addiction, then why does the body sweat, feel sick and lose appetite etc, when weed junkies quit? Of course it is addictive, both physically and mentally and i could care less about, what some random study tells. All those are physical reactions. Once again, PHYSICAL REACTIONS.!


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Feel sorry for Goldie and hope he's better soon, I know exactly what he's going through and it's emotionally, mentally and physically draining going through rehab.

All the best to him.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

gigogreco said:


> i have add and take a rather small dose. I just dont like their pharmaceutical shit.
> 
> to use the alphabet as an analogy. Without taking the meds, i might get to b,c or d, with them i am much more likely to finish it. I can quite clearly state, that i will never be addicted to these pills, they make my day a bit easier, but it is not something i am remotely close to being addicted to. I do remember the first pill and i wss high as a kite.! Trained, cleaned my appartmene, did the dishes and the laundry. I could see why someone would want that feeling, all day everyday, but i like my days to be more calm,
> 
> *If weed cant cause physical addiction, then why does the body sweat, feel sick and lose appetite etc, when weed junkies quit? Of course it is addictive, both physically and mentally and i could care less about, what some random study tells. All those are physical reactions. Once again, PHYSICAL REACTIONS.!*



I'll start out this post by saying I'm not trying to drag this thread off topic and I smoke like once a month so I'm not the typical pothead defending weed here.

That being said, the symptoms you are describing at least from actute marijuana detox are exceedingly rare. The people that get themselves in actual issues with pot are the ones smoking multiple times a day, but more importantly allowing others to influence them into other drugs. Many wil never admit to cocaine use, but will freely admit to pot use. This misleads people around them into thinking marijuana is causing more serious symptoms. I don't believe in legalization for all recreational purposes, but a regulated medical system makes too much sense to me.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

gigogreco said:


> If weed cant cause physical addiction, then why does the body sweat, feel sick and lose appetite etc, when weed junkies quit? Of course it is addictive, both physically and mentally and i could care less about, what some random study tells. All those are physical reactions. Once again, PHYSICAL REACTIONS.!


^Normally people who are heavy weed smokers can quit smoking weed with just a day or two of minor adverse effects. Even if they quit cold turkey they'd be fine without meds within a short time. The same can't be said about nicotine, alcohol, opiods or benzodiazepines. All in all weed addiction is a lot more psychological than physical.

That said, even psychological addictions can cause symptoms of withdrawal.


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

gigogreco said:


> If weed cant cause physical addiction, then why does the body sweat, feel sick and lose appetite etc, when weed junkies quit? Of course it is addictive, both physically and mentally and i could care less about, what some random study tells. All those are physical reactions. Once again, PHYSICAL REACTIONS.!


No...just no...


----------



## gigogreco (Nov 10, 2010)

Sterl said:


> I'll start out this post by saying I'm not trying to drag this thread off topic and I smoke like once a month so I'm not the typical pothead defending weed here.
> 
> That being said, the symptoms you are describing at least from actute marijuana detox are exceedingly rare. The people that get themselves in actual issues with pot are the ones smoking multiple times a day, but more importantly allowing others to influence them into other drugs. Many wil never admit to cocaine use, but will freely admit to pot use. This misleads people around them into thinking marijuana is causing more serious symptoms. I don't believe in legalization for all recreational purposes, but a regulated medical system makes too much sense to me.


i seem to recall me using the words "weed junkie", which would leave a person like you, out of such equation 

Weed can affect you physically for a long time, People often have a hard time sleeping and that can take a long time to rectify. The body and mind, simply cant relax the way it usually does. The worst period is af course the first week or so.

Nope those reactions arent rare, quite the opposite. Those who smoke on a daily basis and quit, will more often then not, get exactly those physical reactions. If you dont believe me, try it out 

it is physically addictive, as i said, otherwise daily users wouldnt have those reactions. Whether or not weed is as bad as other drugs, really wasnt relevant to the point i was making. 

we are way of topic it seems, but nevertheless a civil debate, i do not want to take this further off topic and i guess we both expressed our pov. So im out. happy new years to you and a get well to the babbling ufc man


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Everyone is different, and it's totally subjective to the daily dosage (assuming usage is daily). I've known people to be on pretty frequent cocaine usage and just quit one day and bizarrely have zero reaction after, yet I've known people miss their nicotine for half a day and punch the first person they meet.

There isn't always a textbook reaction to drugs.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> The dose makes a poison. And there is a very big difference. For one the stuff you get at the pharmacy is pure and is reasonably dosed. No residue of other substances that might have more adverse effects.
> 
> Secondly, heroine and cocaine were used in medicine not very long ago and they're very effective. The reason why they're now blacklisted is because people were/are abusing them. Plus there are safer substances nowadays that are still dangerous but obviously there's a risk/reward situation here. By the way, marijuana is on the very same list in a lot of countries(not in Canada as far as I know).
> 
> The problem is knowledge and that's what your pharmacist is supposed to be there for. Sadly in most countries the pharmacist has become just another salesman. That's why I hear "I don't want chemistry, I want something natural." every day. When I tell them that morphine and cocaine is just as natural as tobacco, chocolate, caffeine and alcohol they usually won't believe me.



Poison is poison no matter what the quantity is. Saying that only taking small quantities of cocaine, heroin or meth is okay is nothing but a myth because guess what, you still put poison in your body which in reality does'nt actually cure anything. People only think they feel better because they are stimulated by a drug and are ******* high. Once the substance runs it's course it's back to square one and they'll need another dose to feel "better" again.

Pharma wouldn't be in business if they actually cured anything, they want you coming back just like the thug selling drugs on the street.


----------



## Tenryuken (Dec 23, 2012)

SM33 said:


> 'Speaking a bit of Portuguese there.'
> 
> 'Uh that's Japanese. You should know that, your wife is Japanese.'
> 
> ...


So he divorced cuz I thought he once said during a Q&A that his wife is from Canada.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Man I hope Goldie is OK. And where is the offical story? Can we not get news from Dana or Goldie himself? Also, can we not derail a thread about Goldies apparent ill-health with a debate about cannabis. Especially as there are one or two that have no business discussing it as they are so far wide of the mark its crazy. I pos repped suniis.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

BOOM said:


> Poison is poison no matter what the quantity is. Saying that only taking small quantities of cocaine, heroin or meth is okay is nothing but a myth because guess what, you still put poison in your body which in reality does'nt actually cure anything. People only think they feel better because they are stimulated by a drug and are ******* high. Once the substance runs it's course it's back to square one and they'll need another dose to feel "better" again.
> 
> Pharma wouldn't be in business if they actually cured anything, they want you coming back just like the thug selling drugs on the street.


Oxygen and water are both poisonous in high concentrations. The dose makes everything. 

Next time you take antibiotics think about that "they never heal anything" stuff you said. It's true that some diseases just can not be healed yet, like abnormalities in your hormones and basically every disease that affects neurotransmitters so you have to come back every time to get your meds but at least it makes people's lives better for the time being.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

that stuff works the same way cocaine does...it blocks dopamine re uptake. very high potential for abuse. sucks for goldy if its true.

Sent from my SGH-I727R using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

LizaG said:


> Everyone is different, and it's totally subjective to the daily dosage (assuming usage is daily). I've known people to be on pretty frequent cocaine usage and just quit one day and bizarrely have zero reaction after, yet I've known people miss their nicotine for half a day and punch the first person they meet.
> 
> There isn't always a textbook reaction to drugs.


This. QFT.

The ignorance of some people who speak like they are experts is quite baffling...


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Oxygen and water are both poisonous in high concentrations. The dose makes everything.
> 
> Next time you take antibiotics think about that "they never heal anything" stuff you said. It's true that some diseases just can not be healed yet, like abnormalities in your hormones and basically every disease that affects neurotransmitters so you have to come back every time to get your meds but at least it makes people's lives better for the time being.


When's the last time a person has died from too much oxygen or water? Please stop trying to justify everything as a poison and realize there is a huge difference in ingesting too much chocolate and ingesting cocaine. One will kill you instantly if you go a little overboard, the other not so much, even if you go way overboard.

Furthermore antibiotics *help* you fight off only certain bacterias but do nothing for viruses, they aren't a cure and don't heal you, your own body does that. I'll go as far and say they do more damage in the long run because your body becomes reliant on them instead of fighting off disease(s) on it's own. People who take flu shots every year are more susceptible to getting worse flu's because their own system forgets how to do it on it's own. That sounds like a problem to me, not help.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

BOOM said:


> When's the last time a person has died from too much oxygen or water? Please stop trying to justify everything as a poison and realize there is a huge difference in ingesting too much chocolate and ingesting cocaine. One will kill you instantly if you go a little overboard, the other not so much, even if you go way overboard.
> 
> Furthermore antibiotics *help* you fight off only certain bacterias but do nothing for viruses, they aren't a cure and don't heal you, your own body does that. I'll go as far and say they do more damage in the long run because your body becomes reliant on them instead of fighting off disease(s) on it's own. People who take flu shots every year are more susceptible to getting worse flu's because their own system forgets how to do it on it's own. That sounds like a problem to me, not help.


I forgot my tinfoil hat... Can I borrow yours? If you honestly believe antibiotics and vaccines are contrary to a healthy species you are nuts. Small Pox, Polio, Bubonic Plague..... Vaccines and antiobiotics changed history. We may over-use them; but if provided as designed they save lives.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Fieos said:


> I forgot my tinfoil hat... Can I borrow yours? If you honestly believe antibiotics and vaccines are contrary to a healthy species you are nuts. Small Pox, Polio, Bubonic Plague..... Vaccines and antiobiotics changed history. We may over-use them; but if provided as designed they save lives.


You need to read over my post(s) again, I said they do help for certain things. They just aren't a cure. Antibiotics only help your body fight off certain infections caused by bacteria (they do nothing against viruses) which are attacking you and prolonging it so that *your own body* can deal with it.

Knowledge is the most powerful drug of all so you can throw your tinfoil hat away. I certainly don't have one for you to borrow either.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Im pretty sure goldie had a bad back injury a while back, and knowing myself how they can persist i dont blame him for taking something. He has a pretty hectic schedule and probably feels the heat of young Anik coming on his tail!
Although I woudnt worry too much with Aniks constant use of words like ' winningest' which is about the most horrible way of describing a successful figher i've ever heard. I noticed Anik didnt even mention goldie at all in the pre fight build up. 

Keep it together Goldie and get back in the game!


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Let's get back on topic, guys. I know I did my part in the derailing process but this thread is to discuss Goldie's absence and nothing else.

If anyone feels the need to get deeper into the subject, you are free to PM me.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Lmao... Adderall... really???
> 
> I have a few friends who were on Adderall since middle school cause of their ADHD and even their not addicted to it. They actually prefer not taking it if they didnt act so freaking hyper without it.
> 
> ...


Well you obviously are pretty ignorant to the subject. What are you 18 and think you understand the prescription because your middle school buddies gave you some? Did you take 3, 4, 5, 6 at a time?

You have the pills still from high school? After giving a bunch away? Did you take 2 and think you know all about them? Haha, you are a regular guru on this subject.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> ^Normally people who are heavy weed smokers can quit smoking weed with just a day or two of minor adverse effects. Even if they quit cold turkey they'd be fine without meds within a short time. The same can't be said about nicotine, alcohol, opiods or benzodiazepines. All in all weed addiction is a lot more psychological than physical.
> 
> That said, even psychological addictions can cause symptoms of withdrawal.


QFT. Speaking first hand as a heavy pot smoker, weed is definitely psychologically addictive for *me*. Physiologically addictive not so much. Nicotine is the bane of my existence though, addictive in every way .

Honestly when I first read the thread title, I pictured Goldie snorting coke off of some skank hooker's crack kinda like a family guy skit.


----------



## BOMDC (Feb 13, 2011)

SideWays222 said:


> Lmao... Adderall... really???
> 
> I have a few friends who were on Adderall since middle school cause of their ADHD and even their not addicted to it. They actually prefer not taking it if they didnt act so freaking hyper without it.
> 
> ...



What dose were you on? I've personally only tried 30xr's (the strongest) and it's one of the strongest compounds I've had and I've had my fair share of both rx and others. I thought it was literally insanity that I knew over 100 guys in college getting thirty 30mgXR's a month from simply going to the nurse and telling her you have trouble focusing. I seriously doubt many people could sustain health taking the recommended dose.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Get off Goldies back  The guy has served us well.

I figured the guy wasn't "all natural". I mean.. come on. Quite frankly, I wouldn't trust someone who didn't already suspect that.

Still hope he gets better and comes back soon, if this is true.


----------



## BlueLander (Apr 11, 2010)

Don't mean to derail but i'm a little late to the party. I'll be brief.

I guess every person is different, but personally, Marijuana is absolutely not addictive. Coffee was more addictive to me then MJ ever was, and I was a smoker for 11 years, with the last 3 of those years being 1.5 - 2 ounces of the highest quality available a week (I had a lot of bud at my disposal and went overboard on it just because I had it). I quit cold turkey one day and the only physical symptom I had was issues getting to sleep for 2 - 3 days. Nothing more then someone who quits coffee after a year or so.

As far as losing appetite, I actually gained my appetite back. When I was heavy into smoking I had no desire to eat anything or even think about food for at least the first 3 - 4 hours of the day. After 5 days off the MJ cold turkey, the moment I woke up I'd be craving food again immediately. I'd have to say MJ isn't physically addicting in any sense of the word. Potheads who say "they can quit at any time" easily could, they just choose not to. You lock them in a cell for a week and I guarantee you they wont be hunched over in a corner puking and going through withdraws.

As for adderall, personally Speed was never my thing. I was always about downers as opposed to uppers, but I knew a buddy who was heavily addicted to adderall for awhile. Downing 15 - 20 peaches (30mg addys) daily. To whoever said they took "one" and didn't feel it, you simply took a lackluster dose. Its not even subjective. 100% of the people, if they take a good enough dose, you WILL feel it, and feel it hardcore. Whether you consider that feel enjoyable or not is your opinion, but to say you took some before and simply didn't feel it just means you took a low dose. It's easily the same as saying you took the most minor hit of meth one could possibly take, and claim you can't see why its addicting and comparing that to people who smoke a gram of the stuff in one sitting.

A low enough dose of any drug on earth and I could easily not feel it, but to say addy, meth, coke, what have you, isn't addictive, it's foolish IMO.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Well you obviously are pretty ignorant to the subject. What are you 18 and think you understand the prescription because your middle school buddies gave you some? Did you take 3, 4, 5, 6 at a time?
> 
> You have the pills still from high school? After giving a bunch away? Did you take 2 and think you know all about them? Haha, you are a regular guru on this subject.





jonnyg4508 said:


> Did you take 2 and *think you know all about them?* Haha, *you are a regular guru on this subject.*


So if i took 10 at a time then all of the sudden id be an expert on this subject?? Is that how it works?? Gotcha.




jonnyg4508 said:


> Well you obviously are pretty ignorant to the subject. *What are you 18 and think you understand the prescription because your middle school buddies gave you some*


Yeah im the ignorant one talking about something i have no clue about. Not you right???? Im the one creating imaginary scenarios about what someone has done and how much knowledge he has on the subject based on those imaginary scenarios, and not you right??

Even though in my post i made absolutely no statments about adderall except that i find this funny due to one of my past experiences. Oh and!! what my friends who have them prescribed have told me. 



So please go away troll.

(And btw the bottle had 60 pills in it.)




BOMDC said:


> What dose were you on? I've personally only tried 30xr's (the strongest) and it's one of the strongest compounds I've had and I've had my fair share of both rx and others. I thought it was literally insanity that I knew over 100 guys in college getting thirty 30mgXR's a month from simply going to the nurse and telling her you have trouble focusing. I seriously doubt many people could sustain health taking the recommended dose.


The guy removed part of the label from the bottle when he gave it to me. But the pills are a white and blue capsule and it actually says 15mg on it so im thinking its obviously a 15mg pill. 

I took about 4 or 5 throughout the day and id describe it as a caffeinated to being a somewhat similar to a weak cocaine feeling. I didnt feel the need to take them ever again. Only reason i did them twice is because the first time around i wasnt quiet sure if i even got high so the next time i took more and then i tossed it in the medication drawer at my house. TBH i forgot all about it until this thread.

It shocks me that someone could get addicted to something like that. But then again i think the same thing about cocaine and plenty of people are addicted to that.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

SideWays222 said:


> So if i took 10 at a time then all of the sudden id be an expert on this subject?? Is that how it works?? Gotcha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly, that's what I call a cool story bro. Such a riveting tale, I honestly copy and pasted it to word, saved on my hard drive, backed it up on a jump drive, drove to the bank, put the jump drive in the safe deposit box, and will leave it there until my kids turn about 12 (when they can actually state their age, and ask what it is I'm showing them), when I will pick it up, put it in an old USB drive reader and relay this cool story to them and tell them, "kids, this is what a cool story should look and sound like...not like the stories your generation tells.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Sideways Grapple take it to PMs and get back on topic.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

rabakill said:


> This is ignorant biased garbage, it really is. There are millions of successful people that smoke weed all the time, not every stoner is a waste of space despite your obviously ridiculous and uneducated bias.


I didn't mean anything like what you thought. I meant that they shouldn't spend their time trying to justify something they enjoy doing, and shouldn't give two shits about it it's "wrong or right". I always knew smoking weed was bad for me. I mean, I'm inhaling smoke, that's OBVIOUSLY a bad thing to do. But I enjoyed it, and that was all I was interested in.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> Sideways Grapple take it to PMs and get back on topic.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


Threads beyond help now. Needs closing. You me and Hammerlock have all suggested we get back to topic. Its disrespectful to Goldie.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Honestly, that's what I call a cool story bro. Such a riveting tale, I honestly copy and pasted it to word, saved on my hard drive, backed it up on a jump drive, drove to the bank, put the jump drive in the safe deposit box, and will leave it there until my kids turn about 12 (when they can actually state their age, and ask what it is I'm showing them), when I will pick it up, put it in an old USB drive reader and relay this cool story to them and tell them, "kids, this is what a cool story should look and sound like...not like the stories your generation tells.


You are like a little child wanting attention. I didnt respond to your first post so now you made a second. Dear lord.... 



Life B Ez said:


> Sideways Grapple take it to PMs and get back on topic.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


What the hell... i have nothing to do with replies. He is randomly quoting me cause he is lonely or something.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Yeah that'll do it. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------

